
ON COLOR SCIENCE FOR FILMMAKERS - danielmorozoff
http://www.yedlin.net/DisplayPrepDemo/DisplayPrepDemo.html
======
danielmorozoff
This video is made by Steve Yeldin- the cinematographer on star wars VII and a
number of other films. The companion Writeup can be found here:

[http://www.yedlin.net/OnColorScience/](http://www.yedlin.net/OnColorScience/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Yedlin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Yedlin)

~~~
combatentropy
His last name is spelled Yedlin, and he is the cinematographer not for VII but
VIII.

~~~
danielmorozoff
thanks

